

California man spies on cops through surveillance drones - GuiA
http://hackread.com/california-man-spies-cops-through-surveillance-drones/

======
bjchrist
I have seen so many youtube videos demonstrating the need to question the cops
authorities, which I find really disturbing!

I moved to the US from europe last year, and I have never doubted that the
police was doing a good and proper job in my home country. After I moved to
the US, not so much.

